# Help Required One-Night stop



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning everyone, can anyone give an idea of a good one-night stop between Brentwood and Ipswich Please?

Regards
Ray


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

wild or camp?


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Preferably wild but any thing will do, as it’s only one-night thanks.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

There are so many along that 50 mile stretch of the A12.

http://www.tomcatfarm.co.uk/contactus.html

is just before you get to Ipswich and is 1 minute off the A12


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A CS but pretty wild. At White Colne

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5458


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the lodge CL on the south side of Colchester,it is listed on here.£10 plus electric.email them you get a quick reply.

cabby


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your replise i will certonly be trying one of them

Once again many thanks and have a great weekend.

Regards
Ray


----------

